# ما الذي تخبأه المرأة في قلبها ..!!



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين

الموضوع هيكون كشف ما بداخل المرأه
فاهندبس هههههه كل واحده من حواه اللي معانا
علشان نعرف ايه بدخلها هههههه
وهيكون عباره عن اسئله جميله وشيقه
وهنبدأ مع او عضوه معانا

هى مهما قولت فيها 
مش هقدر اوفيها حقها بجدا
وبجد لانها اختى صاحب القلب 
الابيض  وردة المنتدى
وفراشة المنتدى
اميرة المنتدى
حقيقى عثولة اوووووى
انسانة متواضعة محبة للكل
معايا ومعاكم
ونقوووووووووول ونرحب ونهنى 
اختنا الغالية علينا كلنا 
بنت الكنيسة
مرحبا ياغالية يا بنت الغالى
نووووووووووووووورتى
مع تحياتى عدوالمراءة
سمير الشاعر
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههههههه
دايما بتحب تستفتح بيا عارفه انا هههههههه
علشان تنتقم هههه

سموره الغالي بأمانه مش استحق كلامك الجميل دا
من زوقك مش اكتر بجد
ربنا يخليك ليا يااحلي اخ 
ويباركك

وربنا يقدرنا علي فعل الخير ههههههههه
يالاانزل يامعلم بالاسئله  هيهمنا ولاهيهمنا هههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههه
> دايما بتحب تستفتح بيا عارفه انا هههههههه
> علشان تنتقم هههه
> *طبعا وبكل فخر
> ...


*اقشطة هنولعها دلوقتى قنابل وصواريخ*
*وكل حاجة نفسك فيها*
*ونبدا بى خمس شيارر سؤال*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*
1- لو كنتي في مظاهرة ماهي العبارة التي تهتفي بها ولمن تهتفي !!

2-من يكون الرجل الذي تقفي امامه ضعيفة !!

3-عندما تكوني معجبة به .. ماهي طريقتك في الوصول الى قلبه !!

4- *
*اكتر صفه بتتمنيها في زوجك المستقبلي
للبنات اللي مش متزوجه

واكتر صفه بتتمني تكون مش موجوده

 5- في احد الاماكن العامة رأيتي من كان يوما يسكن القلب .. يمسك بطفله .. كيف تكون ردة فعلك !!

6- كم مرة تنازلتي عن مبادئك من اجل رجل !!

7- ماهو الموقف الذي تضبطي فيه نفسك متلبستا بالتناقض ؟

8- هل تتزوجي من تحبينه.. ام تحبي من تتزوجيه !! وايهما ترينه اجمل ؟

9- ايهما اجمل ولماذا : الرجل في الواقع ام في الخيال!!

10- هجرك من تحبينه .. هل تبادليه الهجر ام تتوددين له حتى تنعمين بوصاله مرة اخرى !!

11- لو كان مديرك رجل .. بماذا تهمسين له في كل صباح !!

12- هل خضت يوما حربا من اجل الوصول الى قلب رجل .. وهل ظفرت بقلبه !!

13- {للمتزوجات** هل تبوحين لزوجك باخطائك .. وهل يغفر لك تلك الاخطاء !!

14- ماهي الكلمة التي تربكك من الرجل!!

15- هل سكن قلبك رجل ما 		
*​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 ديسمبر 2012)

اوبااااااااااااااااا
*مش عارفه اقولك منورة ولا قلبي معاكي ياروما هههههههه

بس انتي قدها وقدود ياحبيبتي

موضوع جميل كالعاده ياسمورة 
تسلم ايديك
*


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اوبااااااااااااااااا
> *مش عارفه اقولك منورة ولا قلبي معاكي ياروما هههههههه
> 
> بس انتي قدها وقدود ياحبيبتي
> ...


*ادعلها تنجومن غصب سمير الشاعر
هزا يعتبر عدو المراءة
هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اقشطة هنولعها دلوقتى قنابل وصواريخ*
> *وكل حاجة نفسك فيها*
> *ونبدا بى خمس شيارر سؤال*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...




تعبتني خلصت اهو هههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اوبااااااااااااااااا
> *مش عارفه اقولك منورة ولا قلبي معاكي ياروما هههههههه
> 
> بس انتي قدها وقدود ياحبيبتي
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههه
حبيبة قلبي 
ولايهمنا ولاسجن يلمنا هههه
احنا ادها 
وبعدين دي مش اول مره هههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> حبيبة قلبي
> ولايهمنا ولاسجن يلمنا هههه
> احنا ادها
> ...


*علي رأيك ماحنا سوابق هههههههههه*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *علي رأيك ماحنا سوابق هههههههههه*



ههههههههههههههههههه

وماتخفيش نحن السابقون وانتم الاحقون هههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وماتخفيش نحن السابقون وانتم الاحقون هههههه
> ​


*انسى هموم الدنيا ياصحبى ايدي فى جيبى و ماشى براحتى*

*دا ليكى يا مرمر*
*وبنسبة للسؤال رقم سبعة*
*يعنى بيقول لماتكونى فى حالةرومانسية 
*
*تحبى تشوفيها رد فعل حبيبك على رومانسيتك قد اية*
*:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *انسى هموم الدنيا ياصحبى ايدي فى جيبى و ماشى براحتى*
> هههههههههههههه يادي النيله تاني هههههههه​ *دا ليكى يا مرمر*
> *وبنسبة للسؤال رقم سبعة*
> *يعنى بيقول لماتكونى فى حالةرومانسية
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
طالما فيها رومانسيه يبقا جيت في منطقتي هههههههه
بس مش فاهمه السؤال ياسموره
​


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تعبتني خلصت اهو هههه


*هههههههههههههههه
الحرب لن تنتهى بعد* :crazy_pil:crazy_pil


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تعبتني خلصت اهو هههه


بجد اجاباتك جميله ومتناسقه جداا
استاذه يابنتي


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وماتخفيش نحن السابقون وانتم الاحقون هههههه
> ​


ههههههههههههه لا ده عشم ابليس في المشمش :smil16:


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> طالما فيها رومانسيه يبقا جيت في منطقتي هههههههه
> بس مش فاهمه السؤال ياسموره
> ​


*ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
بصى كدا يا معلمة
لما عسكرى يقبض على حرامى 
بتهمة السرقة لية علشان حرامى
اهونفس صغيةالسؤال
انتى رومانسية بس عايز 
تشوفيى رد فعل حبيبك
لما يحس انك رومانسية 
بتكونى عايزة سعتها تشوفى رد فعلة
هههههههههههههه
دا السؤال*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> الحرب لن تنتهى بعد* :crazy_pil:crazy_pil




هههههههههههههههههه
وحياتي ياسموره نكمل بكره
عايزه انام ياولة :act23:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بجد اجاباتك جميله ومتناسقه جداا
> استاذه يابنتي
> ههههه
> حببتي دا بعض من ما عندكم
> ...



هههههههههههههههه
اسكتي دا سموره هيلف علي كل بنات المنتدي واحده واحده
وهانتدبس يعني هانتدبس ههههههه
 


Samir poet قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> بصى كدا يا معلمة
> لما عسكرى يقبض على حرامى
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
عسكري وحرامي ورومانسيه ههههه طب بزمتك هتيجي منين الرومانسيه ههههههه
تصدق باايه مش فاهمه وربنا


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> وحياتي ياسموره نكمل بكره
> عايزه انام ياولة :act23:
> ​


*لازم اشبع من فريستى الاولة
لازم اخلص عليها كلها
هههههههههههههههه* :crazy_pil


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> اسكتي دا سموره هيلف علي كل بنات المنتدي واحده واحده
> وهانتدبس يعني هانتدبس ههههههه
> 
> ...


*انتى رومانسية بس عايز 
تشوفيى رد فعل حبيبك
لما يحس انك رومانسية 
بتكونى عايزة سعتها تشوفى رد فعلة
هههههههههههههه
دا السؤال*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *لازم اشبع من فريستى الاولة
> لازم اخلص عليها كلها
> هههههههههههههههه* :crazy_pil



ههههههههههههههههههه
دا بعدك :a63:
ياابني انا مخلصه علي 15ولد قبل كدا هههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *انتى رومانسية بس عايز
> تشوفيى رد فعل حبيبك
> لما يحس انك رومانسية
> بتكونى عايزة سعتها تشوفى رد فعلة
> ...





هههههههههههههه
لالا ماتخفش توته هتعرف تتصرف من غير مااحزرها ههههه



مش لما يكون عندي حبيب الاول :spor2:
وبعدين هو هيعرف لوحده مش محتاجه ذكاء منه:hlp:


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> طالما فيها رومانسيه يبقا جيت في منطقتي هههههههه
> بس مش فاهمه السؤال ياسموره
> ​


*شكلك عايزة تنضربى منى بقى  *:act19:



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بجد اجاباتك جميله ومتناسقه جداا
> استاذه يابنتي
> 
> ههههههههههههه لا ده عشم ابليس في المشمش :smil16:


*من يومها والبنوتةدى عثولة اوووووووى
وعقبالك برضو*


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> وحياتي ياسموره نكمل بكره
> عايزه انام ياولة :act23:
> ​


*تعجبنى رومانسيتك دى* :love45: :love45: :love45:


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> اسكتي دا سموره هيلف علي كل بنات المنتدي واحده واحده
> وهانتدبس يعني هانتدبس ههههههه
> *طبعا ومين قالك انى هسيب حد فيهم
> ...


 *ودى افهمها ازاى بس يا جدعان* :thnk0001::thnk0001:


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> دا بعدك :a63:
> ياابني انا مخلصه علي 15ولد قبل كدا هههههه
> ​


*كلهم اللى انا تخلصى على  الخمسشر 
اللى سمورة هو بقى اللى واللى خلص
الله بقى بلاش كسوف يا مرمر منك هههههههههههههه
:love45: ههههههههههههههههههه*


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> لالا ماتخفش توته هتعرف تتصرف من غير مااحزرها ههههه
> 
> *اة انتى هتقوليلى ربنا يسترها عليهم منى*
> ...


*ما احنا هعرفين هعرف
بس انتى يا هل ترا بتحبى المواقف زى دى
وردفعلك اية لوحس بى كدا هووهعرف
ههههههههههههههه* :shutup22:  :shutup22:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *شكلك عايزة تنضربى منى بقى  *:act19:
> ههههههههه
> مين دي* ياخويا*
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
مايتنيل ويعرف :mus13:
رد فعلي عادي يعني :smil15:


انزل انزل بالاسئله بس :bud:ههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

ه





+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> مايتنيل ويعرف :mus13:
> رد فعلي عادي يعني :smil15:
> 
> ...


*للاسف معرفتش اقتبس بقت الكلام 
اسف وشكران على التقيييييييم *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ه
> *للاسف معرفتش اقتبس بقت الكلام
> اسف وشكران على التقيييييييم *



هههههههههههه
مش مشكله سموره
العفوووو
​


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههه
> مش مشكله سموره
> العفوووو
> ​


*ودولقتى معانا عضوةعثل اوووووووى
خفيفة الظل صاحبة
الروح المرحة بتحب الكل 
واسمها لازق على لسان الكل 
تعالوبقى نرحب 
رورو ايها وبنرحب بيهااااااا
اهلا وسهلا بيكى نورتى*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ودولقتى معانا عضوةعثل اوووووووى
> خفيفة الظل صاحبة
> الروح المرحة بتحب الكل
> واسمها لازق على لسان الكل
> ...




نرحب بأحلي اخت ليا
وحبيبة قلبي من جوه
رورو حببتي
منوره ياقلبي 
​


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> نرحب بأحلي اخت ليا
> وحبيبة قلبي من جوه
> رورو حببتي
> منوره ياقلبي
> ​


*شكلها اتسخبت واولما شافت اسمى*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

ايه ده انا ايه الورطة دى يا جودعان 
مش تقول يا سمير انت بتقول مستنينك هناك وانا جاية 
علشان اشوف واتفرج على العضو اللى بيتسال اتاريك دبستنى 
ماشى يا سيدى ميرسى يا روما منور بيكم ​


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه ده انا ايه الورطة دى يا جودعان
> مش تقول يا سمير انت بتقول مستنينك هناك وانا جاية
> علشان اشوف واتفرج على العضو اللى بيتسال اتاريك دبستنى
> ماشى يا سيدى ميرسى يا روما منور بيكم ​


*ههههههههههههه
اماهولازم اعمل كدا جارى تنزيل الاسئلة*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> اماهولازم اعمل كدا جارى تنزيل الاسئلة*


*طب الله يخليك اسئلة سهلة ومفهومة كدا *​


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب الله يخليك اسئلة سهلة ومفهومة كدا *​


*لالا اطمنى اسئلة سهلة جدااااا
وادى الاسئلة*

*1_هل حبيتي من قبل؟؟
2_تشعرين بالفراغ العاطفي ؟؟
3_هل تبحثين عن نصفك الاخر؟؟
4_هل انت مزاجية؟؟
5_هل انت معقدة؟؟
6_هل تشعرين بالملل؟؟
7_هل لديك ذوق في اختيار ملابسك؟؟
8_هل تحبين شخص بالمنتدى؟؟
9_ماذا تصفين شكلك العام؟؟
10_هل تمت خطبتك ولم يتم شيئ بسبب رفض الخاطب لك ؟؟
11_ما الصفة التي تطبق عليك غالبا؟؟
12_من هو العضو اللي مزهقك بالمنتدى؟؟
13_هل انت مغرورة وشايفة نفسك (صراحة)؟؟
14_هل انت حنونة؟؟
15_هل كذبت كذبة قوية ومشيت عليهم؟؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *1_هل حبيتي من قبل؟؟
> **ايون وبقا جوزى *​* 2_تشعرين بالفراغ العاطفي ؟؟
> **اكيد لا *​* 3_هل تبحثين عن نصفك الاخر؟؟
> **ههههههه خلاص اتجوزت *​* 4_هل انت مزاجية؟؟
> ...


*مش بحب الكذب والكذابين*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش بحب الكذب والكذابين*​


*بنسبة لى سؤال 
رقم عشرة خودى
السؤال دامكانة
ايةرايك فى صاحب الموضوع دا
واية رايك فى الموضوع دا نفسة
تقولى جملة لى صاحب الموضوع 
وماهى بقىهههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *بنسبة لى سؤال
> رقم عشرة خودى
> السؤال دامكانة
> ايةرايك فى صاحب الموضوع دا
> ...


*صاحب الموضوع بجد قلبه طيب وحد كويس جدا ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك والموضوع لذيذ جدا وفكرته حلوة *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 ديسمبر 2012)

اجاباتك عسل يارورو حببتي 
تمااااام
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اجاباتك عسل يارورو حببتي
> تمااااام
> ​


*ميرسى يا روما ربنا يخليكى *​


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *صاحب الموضوع بجد قلبه طيب وحد كويس جدا ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك والموضوع لذيذ جدا وفكرته حلوة *​


*بالعكس دا انتى اللى قلبك طيب وواحدة كويسة جداااااااا
ربنا معاكى ويفرح قلبك وحقيقى 
كنتى ضيفى لزيزة علينا ربنا يباركك
ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *بالعكس دا انتى اللى قلبك طيب وواحدة كويسة جداااااااا
> ربنا معاكى ويفرح قلبك وحقيقى
> كنتى ضيفى لزيزة علينا ربنا يباركك
> ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك*


*ميرسى ليك يا سمير *​


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ميرسى ليك يا سمير *​


*وميرسية ليكى على قبول التدبيسة الحلوة دى
يلا بقى اقترحى عضوة بعدك 
نوقعها فى التدبيسة دى
ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *وميرسية ليكى على قبول التدبيسة الحلوة دى
> يلا بقى اقترحى عضوة بعدك
> نوقعها فى التدبيسة دى
> ههههههههههههههههه*


*اقترح طبعا بتول حبيبة قلبى *​


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اقترح طبعا بتول حبيبة قلبى *​


*ههههههههههههههه
هااااااااااااااار اسوح
ولقدوقعت فى الفخ سمورة هى بقى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اقترح طبعا بتول حبيبة قلبى *​


*واو هو فيه حد في المنتدي اسمه بتول:thnk0001:
عاشت الاسامي
*


----------



## Samir poet (24 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *واو هو فيه حد في المنتدي اسمه بتول:thnk0001:
> عاشت الاسامي
> *


*سورى كنت نمت لانى تعبان وصحيت
تعبان اكتر ونورتى يا بطة
دا انتى هتشوفى جميع الوان العين منى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (24 ديسمبر 2012)

* 1- ياورد مين علمك تجرح ,,, لمن توجه هذه العباره ؟؟*

* 2- اعتذار الرجل للمرأه ذل أم احترام للذات ؟؟*

* 3- هل بحياتك قصة حب الان ؟؟*

* 4- هل ترى ان الحب الاول ناجح ام فاشل ؟؟*

* 5- رتب هذه الكلمات على حسب اهميتها عندك المال - الحب - الصديق - المستقبل المهني - العائلة !!!!*

* 6- اغمض عينيك دقيقه وتخيل قبلها انك صاحب الموقع ما هو اول قرار ستتخذه ؟*

* 7- ايهم اكثر وبصراحه استلامك للرسائل خاصه ام ارسالك للرسائل خاصه ؟*

* 8- مارأيك بالغيره ؟*

* 9- كم وزنك ؟؟*

* 10- كم طولك ؟؟*

* 11- ماذا تقول لمن ظلمك ؟؟*

* 12- سر لاول مره تقوله لنا؟؟*

* 13- وجه نقد لكاتب الموضوع ؟؟ *



* 14- هل وضعك كلمة منقول لموضوع نقلته تزعجك ؟؟*

* 15- ماهي الحيوانات التي قمت بتربيتها قبل ذلك ؟؟*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 ديسمبر 2012)

توته حببتي انا
منوووووووووووووره ياقلبي
وربنا معاكي ههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (24 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> توته حببتي انا
> منوووووووووووووره ياقلبي
> وربنا معاكي ههههه
> ​


*اطمنى خلاص دى تاحت ايديا :yaka:*
*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اطمنى خلاص دى تاحت ايديا :yaka:*
> *هههههههههههههه*



ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (24 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ​


*الشاطرفينا هيضحك فى الاخر* :ranting::ranting::ranting::15_3_36[1]::10_1_136[1]::36_1_38::36_11_9::36_11_9::10FEE3~1106::10FEE3~1106::t36::125935~148::274rb:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يناير 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> * 1- ياورد مين علمك تجرح ,,, لمن توجه هذه العباره ؟؟*
> *للزمن : (*
> * 2- اعتذار الرجل للمرأه ذل أم احترام للذات ؟؟*
> طبعا احترام جــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا للذات
> ...


*موضوع جميل ياسمورة وتسلم ايديك
ويارب اكون كنت ضيفه خفيفه
واسفه جداا علي ردي متأخر
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يناير 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> توته حببتي انا
> منوووووووووووووره ياقلبي
> وربنا معاكي ههههه
> ​


تسلميلي ياروحي ده نورك
لا متخفيش ده انا اعجبك اووي هههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *موضوع جميل ياسمورة وتسلم ايديك
> ويارب اكون كنت ضيفه خفيفه
> واسفه جداا علي ردي متأخر
> *


*نورتى يا قلبى واجاباتك كلها جميلة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نورتى يا قلبى واجاباتك كلها جميلة *​


ميرسي ميرسي
ده نوورك حبيبتي
وانتي اكيد كانت اجابات احلي ودبلوماسية 
انا اجبابتي انا دبلوم صنايع هههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ميرسي ميرسي
> ده نوورك حبيبتي
> وانتي اكيد كانت اجابات احلي ودبلوماسية
> انا اجبابتي انا دبلوم صنايع هههه


*هههههههههههههههه لا جميلة اووووووووووى
وصادقة احلى ما فيها *​


----------



## Samir poet (17 فبراير 2013)

*شكران ليكم وان شالله هنختار عضوة جديدة
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

حلوة الفكرة اوى


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2013)

*انتى اللى جيتى برجليكى يا كيروعندى
وبنرحب بى لارء بنت الملك احر ترحيب ياجماعة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههه طيب ابدا يلا ياااخ


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مايو 2013)

*منورة يا لارا يا قمره 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

نورك ياعسلية


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 مايو 2013)

*,.*

إزآى أول مرة أشوف آلموضوع دآ ..؟

*حلوة آلفكرة سمير ولآرآ منورهـ يآ جميلة*
هروح أقرآهـ كله بقى 
  




*.،*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

نورك ياعسلية وفعلا فكرة جميييييييلة


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> إزآى أول مرة أشوف آلموضوع دآ ..؟
> 
> ...


*عقبال ما احضر الاسئلة*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 مايو 2013)

منوره لارا  حبيبة قلبي
وربنا معاكي بقا 
من الواد سموره هههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

هجاوب ع الاشئلة بكرة او بعده او يوم الخميس
بجد بجد اسئلنى اسئلة كتيرة ياواد
ياقمر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

نورك ياقمراية


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> منوره لارا  حبيبة قلبي
> وربنا معاكي بقا
> من الواد سموره هههه
> ​


*متخفيشى انا هظبتهالك اخر تظبيط
ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههه اشطة انا قد التحدى
تصبحوا  ع خير ربقا


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2013)

*وانتى من اهل خير يا قلب اخوكى سمورة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 مايو 2013)

فين الاسئلة


----------



## Samir poet (30 مايو 2013)

*جارى التنزيل اهوووووووووووووو
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

اوكش انا مستنية اهو


----------



## Samir poet (30 مايو 2013)

*- لو كنتي في مظاهرة ماهي العبارة التي تهتفي بها ولمن تهتفي !!*

* 2-من يكون الرجل الذي تقفي امامه ضعيفة!!*

* 3-عندما تكوني معجبة به .. ماهي طريقتك في الوصول الى قلبه !!*

* 4- والدتك هل هي النموذج في حياتك .. ولو لم تكن والدتك هل يكون مين!!*

* 5- في احد الاماكن العامة رأيتي من كان يوما يسكن القلب .. يمسك بطفله .. كيف تكون ردة فعلك !!*

* 6- كم مرة تنازلتي عن مبادئك من اجل رجل !!*

* 7- ماهو الموقف الذي تضبطي فيه نفسك متلبسة بالتناقض ؟*

* 8- هل تتزوجي من تحبينه.. ام تحبي من تتزوجيه !! وايهما ترينه اجمل ؟*

* 9- ايهما اجمل ولماذا : الرجل في الواقع ام في الخيال!!*

* 10- هجرك من تحبينه .. هل تبادليه الهجر ام تتوددين له حتى تنعمين بوصاله مرة اخرى !!*

* 11- لو كان مديرك رجل .. بماذا تهمسين له في كل صباح !!*

* 12- هل خضت يوما حربا من اجل الوصول الى قلب رجل .. وهل ظفرت بقلبه !!*

* 13- {لواتجوزتى** هل تبوحين لزوجك باخطائك .. وهل يغفر لك تلك الاخطاء !!*

* 14- ماهي الكلمة التي تربكك من الرجل!!*

* 15- هل سكن قلبك رجل ما 		*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

*- لو كنتي في مظاهرة ماهي العبارة التي تهتفي بها ولمن تهتفي !!* انا عمرى ماوقفت فى مظاهرات اساسا على العموم كنت هاقول عاوزة شيبسى عاوزة شيسبى هههههههه

* 2-من يكون الرجل الذي تقفي امامه ضعيفة!!* اممممممممممم بابا اكيد 

* 3-عندما تكوني معجبة به .. ماهي طريقتك في الوصول الى قلبه !!* انا قولت بابا انا وصلة الى قلبه قشطة ههههه

* 4- والدتك هل هي النموذج في حياتك .. ولو لم تكن والدتك هل يكون مين!!*اة مامتى قدوة ليا فى حياتى حبيبة قلبى العسولة

* 5- في احد الاماكن العامة رأيتي من كان يوما يسكن القلب .. يمسك بطفله .. كيف تكون ردة فعلك !! مش هعبره من الاصل وكأنة من موجود*

* 6- كم مرة تنازلتي عن مبادئك من اجل رجل !!*ولا مرة ولا عمرها هتحصل

* 7- ماهو الموقف الذي تضبطي فيه نفسك متلبسة بالتناقض ؟*
مش فاهمة بس هجاوب على اللى اانا فاهمه لما مثلا اكون ماشية مع واحدة انا مش طايقها وبجيب سيرتها من وراها ومن قدامها ابقى بحبها بحسن انى منافقة

* 8- هل تتزوجي من تحبينه.. ام تحبي من تتزوجيه !! وايهما ترينه اجمل ؟*
نفسى اتجوز اللى بحبه بس لو منفعاش بقى ربنا يسطر ههه

* 9- ايهما اجمل ولماذا : الرجل في الواقع ام في الخيال!!* فى الخيااااااااااااااااااااال

* 10- هجرك من تحبينه .. هل تبادليه الهجر ام تتوددين له حتى تنعمين بوصاله مرة اخرى !!*بهجره اللى باعنى ابيعه

* 11- لو كان مديرك رجل .. بماذا تهمسين له في كل صباح !!*اهلا اهلا بالراجل اللى يزيد خراب على الطين بلة

* 12- هل خضت يوما حربا من اجل الوصول الى قلب رجل .. وهل ظفرت بقلبه !!* لا مجربتش قبل كدة

* 13- {لواتجوزتى** هل تبوحين لزوجك باخطائك .. وهل يغفر لك تلك الاخطاء !!* اة هقواله وهو وقلبه بقى

* 14- ماهي الكلمة التي تربكك من الرجل!!* بحبك يااختشى بحبك هههههههههه

* 15- هل سكن قلبك رجل ما
اة
*​


----------



## Samir poet (30 مايو 2013)

*السؤال رقم خمس لم يتم الاجابةعنوبعد
نرجوالاجابة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

الاجابة اهى
* مش هعبره من الاصل وكأنة من موجود*


----------



## Samir poet (30 مايو 2013)

​ 
*أولاً ...
هل جربت الحب ؟
ثانياً ...
هل تضع قواعد قبل الارتباط بشخص ؟
ثالثاً ...
الحب و الصداقه هل هو قرار ام اختيار ... ؟؟ 
رابعاً ...
ماهو الحب بالنسبة لك أنت ؟ وماهو الحب بالنسبة لكِ أنتِ ؟
خامساً ...
ماذا تعني لك كلمة ( أحبك ) من فتاة ؟ وماذا تعني لك من رجل ؟
سادساً ...
ما الفرق بين الإعجاب والحب بالنسبة لك ؟ 
سابعاً ...
هل جعلت في يوم من الأيام كلمة ( أحبك ) وسيلة لك ؟
( الإجابة بكل صراحة .. ؟.. نعم أو لا )
ثامناً ...
متى آخر مرة سمعت فيها كلمة أحبك ؟ ومتى آخر مرة لفظت بها ؟ ولمن ؟ ولماذا ؟
تاسعاً ...
ما الفرق في كلمة ( أحبك ) الآن وفي السابق .. بالنسبة لك ؟
عاشراً ...
ماهي المدة التي تجعلك تحدد متى تقول كلمة ( أحبك ) لمن يستحقها ؟
11 ...
هل انته معه خروج الأحبه ؟ مطعم او سينما الخ ..... (في حدود الادب  هههه لا تفكرون غلط )
12 ...
ما هي افضل طريقه لمصارحت حبيبك او حبيبتك بأنك تحبه او تحبها ؟
13 ...
اذا كان الحب من طرفك انته فقط او انتي فقط هل تستمر علاقة الصداقه بينكم ؟
14 .....
هل انته او انتي معه تقبيل الحبيب لحبيبته ؟
15....
اسأل نفسك سؤال وجاوب عليه بكل صراحه ؟ *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

*أولاً ...
هل جربت الحب ؟ ايوووووووووون
ثانياً ...
هل تضع قواعد قبل الارتباط بشخص ؟ لالا
ثالثاً ...
الحب و الصداقه هل هو قرار ام اختيار ... ؟؟ اختيار
رابعاً ...
ماهو الحب بالنسبة لك أنت ؟ وماهو الحب بالنسبة لكِ أنتِ ؟
خامساً ...
شى جميل اوووووووووووووى


ماذا تعني لك كلمة ( أحبك ) من فتاة ؟ وماذا تعني لك من رجل ؟من فتاة يبقى صبحتى ه من راجل يبقى حبيبى وبس 
سادساً ...
ما الفرق بين الإعجاب والحب بالنسبة لك ؟ الاعجاب فترة مؤقتة الحب لالالالا
سابعاً ...
هل جعلت في يوم من الأيام كلمة ( أحبك ) وسيلة لك ؟ 
( الإجابة بكل صراحة .. ؟.. نعم أو لا )* *لالالالالا *
*ثامناً ...
متى آخر مرة سمعت فيها كلمة أحبك ؟ ومتى آخر مرة لفظت بها ؟ ولمن ؟ ولماذا ؟ امبارح من حبيبى عشان كدة ههه
تاسعاً ...
ما الفرق في كلمة ( أحبك ) الآن وفي السابق .. بالنسبة لك ؟ مش فاهمة
عاشراً ...
ماهي المدة التي تجعلك تحدد متى تقول كلمة ( أحبك ) لمن يستحقها ؟ لما ارتاح للقدامى
11 ...
هل انته معه خروج الأحبه ؟ مطعم او سينما الخ ..... (في حدود الادب  هههه لا تفكرون غلط ) لالالا بصراحة لالالالالا
12 ...
ما هي افضل طريقه لمصارحت حبيبك او حبيبتك بأنك تحبه او تحبها ؟
13 ...
اذا كان الحب من طرفك انته فقط او انتي فقط هل تستمر علاقة الصداقه بينكم ؟
14 .....
هل انته او انتي معه تقبيل الحبيب لحبيبته ؟
15....
اسأل نفسك سؤال وجاوب عليه بكل صراحه ؟ *


----------



## dodo jojo (30 مايو 2013)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع..بجد شكرا استاذي على الموضوع الرائع..ربنا يخليك للمنتدى​


----------



## بنت السعوديه (31 مايو 2013)

رغم صعوبه الاجابه على كثير من الاسءله ولاكن موضوع ممتاز تشكر عليه


----------



## بنت السعوديه (31 مايو 2013)

رغم صعوبه الاجابه على كثير من الاسءله ولاكن موضوع ممتاز تشكر عليه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

ها فين الباقى ياسمورة انا عاوزة اتسال هههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (31 مايو 2013)

*فى اسئلةلسة لم يتم الاجابةعنها بعد
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

لا جاوبت على كله


----------



## Samir poet (1 يونيو 2013)

*دى الاسئلة التى لم
يتم الاجابةعنها بعد
12_13_14_15
يلا جاوبى عشان  
انزل بقت الاسئلة
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

* ...
ما هي افضل طريقه لمصارحت حبيبك او حبيبتك بأنك تحبه او تحبها ؟
فى وشه قشطة هههههههه
13 ...
اذا كان الحب من طرفك انته فقط او انتي فقط هل تستمر علاقة الصداقه بينكم ؟ ايووووووووووون
14 .....
هل انته او انتي معه تقبيل الحبيب لحبيبته ؟ لالا طبعا
15....
اسأل نفسك سؤال وجاوب عليه بكل صراحه ؟بحب حبيبى
اة
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

*بكرا هنزلك الاسئلة
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يوليو 2013)

طيب قشطة ياسمورة


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

*- صــف نفســـك بكلمتيـــن فقـــط ؟


2- مــاهــو الشــئ الذي ندمــت علــي عمـلــــه ؟


3- كـلمـــة تمنيـــــت ان تسـتطيـــع سحـبهــــا ؟


4- آخـــر شخـــص تتـــذكــــره قبـــل أن تنـــــام ؟


5- جــريمــة تتمنـــي لـــو تستطيـــع ارتكابهــــا ؟


6- ساعي بريد حامل رســالة لــك,,,من من تتمنـــي ان تكــوون ؟


7- شخـــص لطــالما حـــلمـــت بــــه ؟


8- دمـعـــه انـذرفــــت رغـمــاً عنـــك ؟


9- مـوقـــف صــدمــك ولــن تنســــاه ؟


10- شـخــص تتمنــي الإنتقــام منـــه ؟


11- شــئ او عمــل لا تستطيــع مســامحته ؟


12- شــئ او شخــص غيــّر مجــري حياتـــك ؟
كم صديق عندك \ي؟
هل تحب\ين السفر والترحال؟
*
*تحب \يالحيوانات(القطط)؟ **وبكدا انتهت الاسئلة بسلام عقبال ما نعرف الاجوبةكاملا*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يوليو 2013)

* صــف نفســـك بكلمتيـــن فقـــط ؟
طيبة ومجنونة 

2- مــاهــو الشــئ الذي ندمــت علــي عمـلــــه ؟
هى شىئ واحد بس انى بصدق الناس بسرعة وفى الاخر باخد على قفايا :smile01

3- كـلمـــة تمنيـــــت ان تسـتطيـــع سحـبهــــا ؟
انا بحبك

4- آخـــر شخـــص تتـــذكــــره قبـــل أن تنـــــام ؟
لا بتذكر اصاحبى البنات وحشونى اوى

5- جــريمــة تتمنـــي لـــو تستطيـــع ارتكابهــــا ؟
اقتل الكداب اللى تاعبنى دا وتعب بنات كتير

6- ساعي بريد حامل رســالة لــك,,,من من تتمنـــي ان تكــوون ؟
من تيتة

7- شخـــص لطــالما حـــلمـــت بــــه ؟
واحدة كنت هموت واصحابها وحصل خلويص

8- دمـعـــه انـذرفــــت رغـمــاً عنـــك ؟
انا مش من عوايدى العياط يعنى سعات بيقولوا عنى المراة التى لم تبكى ههههههه ببقى زعلانة واقهر فى جوايا واحط صورة بنات بتعيط بس انا مش بعيط ( بس برضه عيطت يوم ماتيتة ماتت )

9- مـوقـــف صــدمــك ولــن تنســــاه ؟
موقف زمان خلاص وانا فى اعدادى من واحدة صاحبتى واخوها

10- شـخــص تتمنــي الإنتقــام منـــه ؟
انا مش بتعات انتقام اوى بس لو انتقان برىء هههه يبقى من واحد لازم كل اللى لعب بيهم ينتقمه منه

11- شــئ او عمــل لا تستطيــع مســامحته ؟
الكذب والخيانة 

12- شــئ او شخــص غيــّر مجــري حياتـــك ؟ يعنى اية غير مجرى دى ؟
كم صديق عندك \ي؟ 3
هل تحب\ين السفر والترحال؟ ايون نفسى اروح تركيا اوى
*
*تحب \يالحيوانات(القطط)؟ عندى فوبيا منهم  *


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> * صــف نفســـك بكلمتيـــن فقـــط ؟
> طيبة ومجنونة
> 
> 2- مــاهــو الشــئ الذي ندمــت علــي عمـلــــه ؟
> ...


*يعنى مثلا  هناك شخص غير حياتك اعطاكى الثقة  فىحياتكرجعلك الامل رجعلك السعادةخلى حياتك تتغير من سئ
الى جيد  ام لالا وانكان هناك شخص مفيش  مشكلة 
او مثلا موقف خلاكى تغيرى طريق حياتك الى الاحسن*
*وبشكرك على انضمامك الى قائمةالضحايا الخاصة بيا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههومنتظرين ضحيةجديدة*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يوليو 2013)

اة اة 

لا مافيش  ههههههههههه

وشكرا جدا ياسمورة


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اة اة
> 
> لا مافيش  ههههههههههه
> 
> وشكرا جدا ياسمورة


*العفو العفو  دا اناكنت مستمتع بتعذبيك يا ضحية
ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يوليو 2013)

بقى كدة 
يااااااه على البنى ادم
هههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> بقى كدة
> يااااااه على البنى ادم
> هههههههه








*ضحكتينى اووووووووووووى
ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------

